# Acupuncture recommendations?



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hiyyaaa! Hope someone can help. 
I am looking for an accupuncturist in the swansea/carmarthen area. Any recomendations would be gratefully received. I have tried reflexology but fancy a change.
There are so many out there to choose from and you never know what they are like so would rather have names that have been used by people in the same situation as me.

thanks julsxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

i know oaktree park clinic in swansea do acupuncture support for IVF

http://www.oaktreeparc.co.uk/

I went here for a scan and its a lovely clinic

if you were to go to cardiff i would go and did go here

http://www.nhfc.co.uk/

/links


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Jules, I also went to the Natural health and fertility clinic in cardiff for acupuncture - I went once a week and started a couple of months before EC on both my cycles, if nothing else it is V V V relaxing.  Had a lovely lady there - had a little misunderstanding about an appt date and stopped going (I prob over-reacted but was really stressing about TX at the time!!)

I would def recommend them though although it may be a little too far for you 

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Juls

I've been having acupuncture from a lady in Aberystwyth, starting a couple of months before tx. She works in a team with three other ladies in west wales, one is in Llandeilo one in Swansea. I think the lady in Swansea, Emma Williams, is based at oak tree park clinic that Kara went to. I've spoken to Emma as she was going to treat me on transfer day but she got stuck abroad due to volcanic ash! As a team, they were great and I liked the fact that they are all specialists in fertility issues.

http://www.waftuk.org/

On the day of transfer, I ended up at the natural health fertility clinic in Cardiff and they were excellent and fitted me in at really short notice.

Sarah

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it is emma and she is so lovely


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya Juls.  I haven't tried Accupuncture sorry, but I had a reflexology session last week, only to be told at the end that she is going away to Australia for a month and unable to do any more treatment with me this cycle.  I'm in the Llanelli area and was wondering who you had reflexology with, as I'm trying to find someone else. Thanks hun.


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Ohhhh Helen- i had reflexology with a woman in carmarthen- she is lovely and very qualified. I got a lot from her sessions and she has had a lot of success with her treatments. My cousin has had successful tx with her. I just fancy a change. DH is even a fan- still goes to see her now and again. Her name is andrea evans, she is busy but if you mention my name i'm sure she will fit you in  asap. If you want her number i'll pm you.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions i will look into them and see what can be done!

julsxx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes please hun, that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

helen - sent you a message hun!xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Just thought i'd let you know i have an appointment with the acu on walters road in swansea tomorrow at 12.15. I went with her becase of a few recomendations and she is closer and flexible with her appointment times. There have been some articles on the press about her clinic too. I will let you know how it goes!

thanks for all your help,
julsxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Juls good luck, let us know how it goes. I am hoping to go for a consultation next week.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello, if anyone is looking for acupuncture I can recommend maxine smillie - she works at various locations (she used to be at the natural health and fertility clinic in whitchurch until recently) she's now at the natural health clinic in catherdral rd cardiff www.therapycardiff.com 
I see her at the abergavenny branch, she's great. 


/links


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeh me too.

Maxine really is fab

XXXX


----------

